# Bonding, speed benefit ?

## aypro

I just upgraded to a 10Gbit fiber connection but i don't have a 10Gbit network adapter, and after looking at the prices i don't think i will be getting one of those.

My question is, will i be able to get a speed upgrade bonding the two 1Gbit network adapters on my motherboard ? both connected to the same router on 2 different 1Gbit ethernet ports.

I read a little about bonding and configured systemd-networkd like this:

```
/e/s/network ❯❯❯ cat 10-bond1.netdev 

[NetDev]

Name=bond1

Kind=bond

[Bond]

Mode=balance-alb

PrimarySlave=enp11s0

LACPTransmitRate=fast
```

```
/e/s/network ❯❯❯ cat 10-bond1.network 

[Match]

Name=bond1

[Network]

Address=192.168.1.100/24

Gateway=192.168.1.1

DNS=192.168.1.1

```

```
/e/s/network ❯❯❯ cat 50-static.network 

[Match]

Name=enp11s0

[Network]

Bond=bond1

```

```
/e/s/network ❯❯❯ cat 60-static2.network 

[Match]

Name=enp0s31f6

[Network]

Bond=bond1
```

```
/e/s/network ❯❯❯ networkctl -a

IDX LINK             TYPE               OPERATIONAL SETUP     

  1 lo               loopback           carrier     unmanaged 

  2 enp0s31f6        ether              carrier     configuring

  3 enp11s0          ether              carrier     configuring

  4 bond1            bond               routable    configured

4 links listed.
```

```
/e/s/network ❯❯❯ ifconfig -a

bond1: flags=5187<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MASTER,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.100  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::4870:82ff:fe83:55d  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 4a:70:82:83:05:5d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4425140  bytes 6043015126 (5.6 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 622  frame 0

        TX packets 4249105  bytes 5140182599 (4.7 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 29 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp0s31f6: flags=6211<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SLAVE,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 30:5a:3a:e0:74:fd  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2919  bytes 214739 (209.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1847353  bytes 2390523523 (2.2 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  memory 0xdfb00000-dfb20000  

enp11s0: flags=6211<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SLAVE,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 4a:70:82:83:05:5d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4426441  bytes 6043991577 (5.6 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 622  frame 0

        TX packets 2407431  bytes 2755191323 (2.5 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

Is this worth the hassle, or is the only option to get a 10Gbit network adapter ?

----------

## joanandk

 *Quote:*   

> both connected to the same router on 2 different 1Gbit ethernet ports.
> 
> 

 

You do not say if your route is capable of link aggregation. If your router does not support link aggregation, your bonding might worsen your data throughput. If your router does support link aggregation and is configured, then you should benefit from a little more speed than 1Gbps, but not as high as 2Gbps.

BR

----------

## aypro

 *joanandk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You do not say if your route is capable of link aggregation.

 

The router was provided by my ISP, and i can't find the technical specs or the manufacturer anywhere. Is there a way i can check if it does support link aggregation ? It does have a 10Gbit port though.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

aypro,

Link aggregation needs to be configured. Log into your router and see if its an option.

You will need to designate the ports that are to be aggregated.

Between your PC and the router is only a part of the problem. One way or another, the higher bandwidth needs to be available along the entire route to some other host.

Are you sure you nave a working 10G port?

The hole in the case is often provided but with no electronics inside.

----------

## aypro

The modem/router interface is very basic, i'm assuming it's an early version since it is a new offering, i don't have any option for link aggregation, not even firewall or port forwarding settings.

Yes it has a 10Gbit port as advertised on the manual and on the port, i can connect to it with my 1Gbit network adapter.

----------

